
Do programmers realize that open source makes their careers less rewarding? - llambda
http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/Do-programmers-realize-that-open-source-makes-their-careers-significantly-less-rewarding/
======
jakejake
I don't really agree. A lot open source exists because a developer wanted to
work on a project and found it rewarding, though they are paid to work on
something else.

The idea is that you contribute effort in one area and get a return value in
lots of areas. Some people only take and never give, but overall I'd say most
developers gain a huge benefit from OS code.

------
exim
I agree. In OSS philosophy, the only way to make money and stay "good" is to
work on some company or through ads or providing other non-programming
services. So it discourages indie/shareware model of making money through
programming - the thing you actually enjoy.

The top answer on that page (by some facebook employee) confirms this.

------
johnny22
I wouldn't find programming (as a career) to be rewarding at all if I didn't
code open source software. I'd rather be paying someone else to do it. Success
is too good not to share with your peers, since nobody else really
understands.

